# How'd i do?



## nes999 (Jan 15, 2015)

I just bought my first dust collector. Its 1 horse power. The owner said its a delta but the motor has a different name. I paid 250 for it.

Edit: I guess my phone didnt save the other pictures. Ill have to retake them.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

It's hard to say if it's a decent price as markets do vary. If it works for you, that's all that counts.


----------



## nes999 (Jan 15, 2015)

Here's a few more


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

That is what makes "a deal" - seller with a workable item at a reasonable price, satisfying a buyer who is hoping to find a diamond in the rough! Be certain you understand how your new toy works. Be safe.


----------

